# asking about my "new" recurve



## isaac.mendiola (Aug 16, 2013)

hello everyone this is my first time posting in the hunting section. but i recently received a recurve bow from my father. its made by schafer silvertip bows. i dont know anything about it. he bought it in 1993 and said it cost him around $1000. its a beautiful bow and it sat in its case in his garage for years. since it sat so long, do you guys think its usable or should i frame it and mount it on my wall or something? i live in the richmond/sugarland area so if any of you are familiar with these maybe you can take a look at it for me?


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

One of the most famous and quality recurves ever made. Schafer was an icon in archery, and made a quality product. Assuming it wasn't stored in a lot of heat, it should be fine. Have it checked for warped limbs, and if the limbs are straight, I would say shoot away. What length is it, and what weight??

You have a real gem there.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

THE JAMMER said:


> One of the most famous and quality recurves ever made. Schafer was an icon in archery, and made a quality product. Assuming it wasn't stored in a lot of heat, it should be fine. Have it checked for warped limbs, and if the limbs are straight, I would say shoot away. What length is it, and what weight??
> 
> You have a real gem there.


This advice is right on. If I owned it, I might just keep it as a collectable, or I might shoot it depending on how sentimental you are.

Schafer was by all acounts a great bowhunter and archer. Unfortuately he passed before his time.

Like my friend above said, if the limbs aren't twisted, it should be fine to shoot. Give it an inspection for any cracks or suspect areas. Oh, and get a new string for it as well.

Best of luck. If you decide to sell it, let me know.


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Like everyone so far said you have one of the best bows ever made... I may add one thing about the string, get a Dacron string, if I am not mistaken I don't believe that the older Schafer's were rated for fast flite strings. 

I live in Highlands and I am no expert but I would gladly check her out for you. I could probably make you a string for it. I will gladly order some Dacron string if you are interested. I need to get some anyways, all I have is fast flite. 

Enjoy your new "old" bow on what ever you decide to do with it. OH, if it is more than 50# I would think of getting a cheaper bow with less poundage to learn traditional shooting.

If it were me, I'd keep it as a treasure to pass down to the family. You still need to learn to shoot traditional, it's the most soothing/ frustrating thing that you'll ever do. It's like being married, some days are perfect and the next you're thinking that's the same thing I did yesterday "WHAT'S WRONG"


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

It's like being married, some days are perfect and the next you're thinking that's the same thing I did yesterday "WHAT'S WRONG" 

Spektaklure, That is the funniest thing I have read in a very long time. CAn you tell I have "been there done that??"


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Schafer was an icon in archery


What Jammer said...you really do have a treasure. I'd put it on my wall.

TH


----------



## wwl (Oct 25, 2008)

The only issue is going to be if it has twisted limbs, or if it was exposed to excessive heat that could cause the limbs to delaminate. I would suggest this - if you want to get into traditional archery, and are willing to work at it - then I would shoot it, hunt with it, and enjoy the bow. Otherwise put it on the wall and be proud of it. If you want to shoot it, simply hook up with some traditional archers, and let them look it over. you would need to have a dacron string for it (no fast flight) and be careful stringing it (use a stringer).

I have one, and I am happy to shoot it. I hope some day my grandsons will have that same opportunity.


----------



## isaac.mendiola (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm just now checking back on this thread and all your responses really helped. I was aware I had something good but not as great as I had expected. Apparently my dad put the order in for it right before Paul passed away and got into his ski accident before he could finish it. I don't know if that's the real story but I like to believe it is  and I plan on practicing with it and getting a new string for it and learning how to PROPERLY string and unstring it. But it will definitely be a framed piece on my wall that will be given to my son many years from now (he's only 2). Thank you for the great feedback from all of you. If some of you are from the sw Houston area I'd love to meet up and let you take a look at it. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, what is the draw weight on it??


----------



## isaac.mendiola (Aug 16, 2013)

I believe its 60lbs. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'd shoot it,take extremely good care of it,and then hang it on the wall because it was my Dads and mine.


----------



## isaac.mendiola (Aug 16, 2013)

peckerwood said:


> I'd shoot it,take extremely good care of it,and then hang it on the wall because it was my Dads and mine.


thats the plan!


----------

